# Eurojet intake manifold???



## flint2.5jetta (May 2, 2008)

Is it going to be sold as part of the turbo kit or can i get it by itself. And when is it going to be ready for market? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Eurojet intake manifold??? (flint2.5jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flint2.5jetta* »_Is it going to be sold as part of the turbo kit or can i get it by itself. And when is it going to be ready for market? Thanks.

Yes. After Waterfest. We only made 10 of them. Pricing will be really good on the 7 that are left.


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Eurojet intake manifold??? ([email protected])*

7?.... hope that means mine is on the way.


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Eurojet intake manifold??? (Lloyd Plumtree)*

pic.
dyno #'s...
PRICE...


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

hum only 7 will more be made to order in the future?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (youngkal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *youngkal* »_hum only 7 will more be made to order in the future?

If they are, it will not be for a long time.


----------



## flint2.5jetta (May 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

How much are they gonna be? And how do I order one now?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (flint2.5jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flint2.5jetta* »_How much are they gonna be? And how do I order one now?

$650. Only through us. We'll have them welded to the flanges this week. We keep blowing the breaker when we're welding them to the flanges and need to get bigger wiring


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Eurojet intake manifold??? (phrog23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phrog23* »_
dyno #'s...?


Edited the quote a bit but I don't remember seeing any numbers regarding the intake manifold. Is this a DIY type install?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Eurojet intake manifold??? (sagerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_
Edited the quote a bit but I don't remember seeing any numbers regarding the intake manifold. Is this a DIY type install?

We'll have the numbers, just like every other product, when we release the mani. Until then, we're not releasing anything. This is a DIY install.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
$650. 








wtf







i was thinking triple that when i saw them


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_







wtf







i was thinking triple that when i saw them

i think that price is actually pretty good, considering the limited market on people manufacturing this item....
if it were as simple as a honda, everyone would be making them by now...
props to eurojet for taking on this role....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (phrog23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phrog23* »_
i think that price is actually pretty good, considering the limited market on people manufacturing this item....
if it were as simple as a honda, everyone would be making them by now...
props to eurojet for taking on this role....

i ment that i though these would easily be $1500+
650 is a steal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 's up to EJ


----------



## tnvdubclub (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
$650. Only through us. We'll have them welded to the flanges this week. We keep blowing the breaker when we're welding them to the flanges and need to get bigger wiring









Would a aftermarket SRI like the one from Evolution be compatable with the manifold? Their setup is designed to fit in place with the stock manifold. Is there a way to still use this intake in conjunction with your manifold? If so, I would really be interested! 
BTW, why does it look like you are not going to continue to produce them?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
$650. Only through us. We'll have them welded to the flanges this week. We keep blowing the breaker when we're welding them to the flanges and need to get bigger wiring









I can engineer a nice 400amp service to the building if you need it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (tnvdubclub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tnvdubclub* »_
Would a aftermarket SRI like the one from Evolution be compatable with the manifold? Their setup is designed to fit in place with the stock manifold. Is there a way to still use this intake in conjunction with your manifold? If so, I would really be interested! 
BTW, why does it look like you are not going to continue to produce them?

It should work without their heatshield. 
They are too expensive to produce and way too time consuming. And, this might be the bitterness in me coming out a bit, but its tough to develop a product for a market that does not yield returns...Guys want Exhausts that put down 30HP, intakes that push 15HP, headers that lay down 50HP on a 2.5NA motor; all for prices that are below the cost of production.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

hope by some slim chance in hell there is 1 lying around in feb when i hget my taxes back...if not a nice grope buy would be cool for a second run!!!


----------



## DubRadio (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It should work without their heatshield. 
They are too expensive to produce and way too time consuming. And, this might be the bitterness in me coming out a bit, but its tough to develop a product for a market that does not yield returns...Guys want Exhausts that put down 30HP, intakes that push 15HP, headers that lay down 50HP on a 2.5NA motor; all for prices that are below the cost of production.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












Oh how i know the feeling,


----------



## tnvdubclub (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It should work without their heatshield. 
They are too expensive to produce and way too time consuming. And, this might be the bitterness in me coming out a bit, but its tough to develop a product for a market that does not yield returns...Guys want Exhausts that put down 30HP, intakes that push 15HP, headers that lay down 50HP on a 2.5NA motor; all for prices that are below the cost of production.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











Well... call me crazy but I am going for sound and not HP








I could care less if the 2.5 ever makes it over 200whp NA, the sound of this engine alone has me hooked. Please keep me posted about the finished product and availability. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tnvdubclub (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: (youngkal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *youngkal* »_hope by some slim chance in hell there is 1 lying around in feb when i hget my taxes back...

I wouldn't count on it ...


----------



## v3ntovolkswag3n (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Eurojet intake manifold??? ([email protected])*

Just up the price, you've gotta pay to play. I thought these would be closer to $950.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Eurojet intake manifold??? (v3ntovolkswag3n)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v3ntovolkswag3n* »_Just up the price, you've gotta pay to play. I thought these would be closer to $950. 

They should be. But, we're just going to use this as a "development exercise" and move a small batch to somewhat cover costs. We're working on a few other applications and trying to use a few parts that will be able to be used on multiple platforms. It should work out, but we're not 100% sure if we're going to move forward with them. The demand for products is taking up a lot of time, and we're not quite sure if we can expand our product line much further at this time due to time constraints and other variables.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Eurojet intake manifold??? (v3ntovolkswag3n)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v3ntovolkswag3n* »_Just up the price, you've gotta pay to play. I thought these would be closer to $950. 








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Eurojet intake manifold??? (v3ntovolkswag3n)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v3ntovolkswag3n* »_Just up the price, you've gotta pay to play. I thought these would be closer to $950. 

Are you even buying one? Why does it matter


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

joel, u have a PM and a new customer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rompre (Dec 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

e-mail sent


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rompre)*

camouflage...


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ThEnergizer)*

did you sell the 2.5 turbo rabbit and buy a new golf?


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (darkk)*

FYI: It's called a GOLF by VIN .


----------

